#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Pidurangala Rock: For the best view of Sigiriya !!!

## Assassin

We have visited to Sigiriya a lot, but in pictures there are very few posted the whole view of Sigiya Rock Mountain Which make us wonder how beautiful Sigiriya is. The rock they took clear view of Sigiriya is known as Pidurangala Rock which is an attraction by foreigners a lot. Are we underestimate the value of it? Have you ever visited hear?? Share your experience about Pidurangala.

​pidurangala-rock-sigiriya.jpg

----------


## Medusa

I didn't visit yet but for the first time i heard about this rock and sigiriya view. Surely i must visit this rock to see that whole view of sigiriya rock. Thank you assassin

----------


## Dhiya

I also didn't visit this place. But, I heard about this place recently from one of my friend who wen here for a batch trip. Yes, Those photos were really amazing. Just, I want to visit there. If you have any plan to visit there then let me know through this forum. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Assassin

> I didn't visit yet but for the first time i heard about this rock and sigiriya view. Surely i must visit this rock to see that whole view of sigiriya rock. Thank you assassin


Hope you'll enjoy a precious time there, share your experience after your visit.

----------


## Assassin

> I also didn't visit this place. But, I heard about this place recently from one of my friend who wen here for a batch trip. Yes, Those photos were really amazing. Just, I want to visit there. If you have any plan to visit there then let me know through this forum. Thanks in advance.


I'll let you know, mostly i'm interested on road trips. If you wish you can join always but sadly I recently visited here so It will take time to visit here again.

----------


## Bhavya

> We have visited to Sigiriya a lot, but in pictures there are very few posted the whole view of Sigiya Rock Mountain Which make us wonder how beautiful Sigiriya is. The rock they took clear view of Sigiriya is known as Pidurangala Rock which is an attraction by foreigners a lot. Are we underestimate the value of it? Have you ever visited hear?? Share your experience about Pidurangala.
> 
> ​pidurangala-rock-sigiriya.jpg


Wow, Really nice view  :love:  Hope I will get chance to experience it very soon.Thanks for sharing the picture here.

----------


## Moana

> We have visited to Sigiriya a lot, but in pictures there are very few posted the whole view of Sigiya Rock Mountain Which make us wonder how beautiful Sigiriya is. The rock they took clear view of Sigiriya is known as Pidurangala Rock which is an attraction by foreigners a lot. Are we underestimate the value of it? Have you ever visited hear?? Share your experience about Pidurangala.
> 
> ​pidurangala-rock-sigiriya.jpg


This place looks so very beautiful, I have heard about this place but have never been here before. The sunset in the early mornings should really take your breath away I guess, since the view looks pretty accurate to go for a sunset.

----------


## Assassin

> Wow, Really nice view  Hope I will get chance to experience it very soon.Thanks for sharing the picture here.


That's nice. Tell about your experience after the vist. Hope you'll love this place.

----------


## Assassin

> This place looks so very beautiful, I have heard about this place but have never been here before. The sunset in the early mornings should really take your breath away I guess, since the view looks pretty accurate to go for a sunset.


Yes it is, it best to watch sun rise here. The whole view of sigiriya can be seen from here make it so special.

----------


## Moana

> We have visited to Sigiriya a lot, but in pictures there are very few posted the whole view of Sigiya Rock Mountain Which make us wonder how beautiful Sigiriya is. The rock they took clear view of Sigiriya is known as Pidurangala Rock which is an attraction by foreigners a lot. Are we underestimate the value of it? Have you ever visited hear?? Share your experience about Pidurangala.
> 
> ​pidurangala-rock-sigiriya.jpg


Just a week ago I went to this place and OMG! this is such a beautiful place where you could relax from all the stress you really want to get rid of. I would suggest everyone to at least visit this place once before you die.

----------


## Bhavya

> That's nice. Tell about your experience after the vist. Hope you'll love this place.


I didn't claim the top of the rock, but my colleagues said it was an amazing experience and I could see that through their pictures.

----------

